# What is your PPE protocol?



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I have some glyphosate and triclopyr that I intend on starting to use tomorrow. I will be using a dedicated 2 gallon manual pump sprayer.

I am not particularly concerned about the chemicals getting on me, but I want to assure my wife that I am taking safe precautions. I will be using a long sleeved shirt and full length pants.

Do you use gloves, and if so, are you particular about the type?

Do you do anything particular with your PPE gear? Meaning do you wash it separately from other clothes?


----------



## hawrylte (Jul 4, 2020)

@turfnsurf
The product labels of what you're spraying will indicate recommended PPE, but I always wear gloves, rubber boots, and long pants. when spraying in the lawn. Depending on what you're spraying you may need a respirator (which are hard to come by these days) or safety glasses. Some of the chemicals I use recommend wearing safety glasses while mixing, so once the top is closed on my sprayer the safety glasses come off. If I'm just spot spraying some weeds in the garden/sidewalk I usually forgo everything except the gloves. I usually have a dedicated non-selective premixed so I can spray the weed here and there as I see them come up, so donning boots and pants isn't worth the effort.

The gloves I use are 3/4 Dip Nitrile Coated gloves made by Ansell
https://www.grainger.com/product/ANSELL-Nitrile-48NU21?searchBar=true&searchQuery=48NU21

Rubber boots I use are the cheap $17 generic boots from Tractor Supply

Both I can rinse off when I'm done and I don't have any concern walking through what I just sprayed. My gloves I let dry out my shed and my boots get stored down in my basement. Clothes I spray in go right into the wash when I'm done.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

My push sprayer is 6ft long so the nozzles are far from me. All I usually wear is some wind breakers and muck boots.

If it was closer I'd probably use what Connor does in his videos.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

Not PPE related but I go with a coarse-ish droplet when using glyphosate due to drift. You don't want that stuff getting in the air.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Grass Clippins said:


> Not PPE related but I go with a coarse-ish droplet when using glyphosate due to drift. You don't want that stuff getting in the air.


Drift won't be an issue when I apply it...but it's _that _bad? I figured that as long as it's not a blustery day, that you would be fine.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Agree with @hawrylte. I also use marking dye. That helps me recognize when I've gotten product on me.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@turfnsurf I had to google "blustery" :lol: It can be an issue if you use the wrong tip. You never know what people are going to use, which is why I brought it up. Aside from the drift reduction, I've had better luck with glyphosate and coarse droplets. I believe it's because glyphosate is phototoxic and that big fat water bead helps it do it's thing. i also dont use a wetting agent with glyphosate but that's a personal preference and way off topic.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

hawrylte said:


> @turfnsurf
> The product labels of what you're spraying will indicate recommended PPE, but I always wear gloves, rubber boots, and long pants. when spraying in the lawn. Depending on what you're spraying you may need a respirator (which are hard to come by these days) or safety glasses. Some of the chemicals I use recommend wearing safety glasses while mixing, so once the top is closed on my sprayer the safety glasses come off. If I'm just spot spraying some weeds in the garden/sidewalk I usually forgo everything except the gloves. I usually have a dedicated non-selective premixed so I can spray the weed here and there as I see them come up, so donning boots and pants isn't worth the effort.
> 
> The gloves I use are 3/4 Dip Nitrile Coated gloves made by Ansell
> ...


@hawrylte are these gloves are repeat use gloves? I was having some difficulty locating dipped nitrile gloves, but I am seeing some that appear to be "throw away after use" nitrile gloves, and I was trying to determine if one is better than the others.

I have no idea why everyone around me is out of these. Ugh.


----------



## hawrylte (Jul 4, 2020)

@turfnsurf 
Yes they are reuasable within reason. I don't have a large area to spray, so I'm not mixing a lot of chemicals, so I expect to get a few lawn care seasons out of them before replacing.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

When I do blanket sprays, I wear safety glasses, a P100 respirator, wear disposable nitrile gloves, and old athletic shoes I use for yardwork. For spot spraying, depends on how much I plan on spraying. If I'm going through the whole yard, I'll wear PPE. If it's a few spots here and there, I can keep the spray low to minimize any exposure.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> When I do blanket sprays, I wear safety glasses, a P100 respirator, wear disposable nitrile gloves, and old athletic shoes I use for yardwork. For spot spraying, depends on how much I plan on spraying. If I'm going through the whole yard, I'll wear PPE. If it's a few spots here and there, I can keep the spray low to minimize any exposure.


What kind of blanket sprays do you do? I missed this season since this is my first year DIY, so this is new to me. I'll just be limited to spot spraying for weeds for the rest of the warm days.

Where do you get your P100 respirator from? And why did you choose this?


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Preemergents with prodiamine or dithiopyr. Liquid aerification with RGS and Air8. Pesticides with bifenthrin. PGR and liquid iron.

I have a 3M half-mask with replaceable cartridges. I had it from years ago for woodworking projects. P100 is the best filtration you can get for PPE. There's sawdust in the air, you can spray aerosol stains, finishes, or paint that can be toxic.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> Preemergents with prodiamine or dithiopyr. Liquid aerification with RGS and Air8. Pesticides with bifenthrin. PGR and liquid iron.
> 
> I have a 3M half-mask with replaceable cartridges. I had it from years ago for woodworking projects. P100 is the best filtration you can get for PPE. There's sawdust in the air, you can spray aerosol stains, finishes, or paint that can be toxic.


Is this what you use?


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Yeah, basically. There are a few variants of that 3M half-mask, but they accept the same filter cartridges.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> Yeah, basically. There are a few variants of that 3M half-mask, but they accept the same filter cartridges.


I've never used anything like them, so I had another question if that's okay.

About these filter "cartridges" - I need one or two for the mask right? And they're reusable? How do you clean them after use?

You mentioned using them when you apply preemergents with prodiamine or dithiopyr, liquid aerification with RGS and Air8. 
pesticides with bifenthrin, and PGR and liquid iron.

I was a bit surprised to see you used them for the RGS and Air8 and PGR and liquid iron. Do all of those products have health issues for breathing them in? At best, I thought maybe the harsher chemicals like glyphosate.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

You'll need two cartridges for them. They're usually sold as a complete unit but with COVID, filters are hard to stock. There is no hard time frame to when to replace. The manual says when it's difficult to breathe in it. They give rough timelines like 40-60 hours in a hard dusty environment like an attic or where concrete is in the air. But for my uses, it's pretty much 1-2 years whenever I feel like it.

I wear it for precaution with every extended spray I do. Probably isn't necessary, but no harm in extra PPE. I spray RGS and Air8 with an AI TeeJet tip, so the droplets are fairly large and stay low, not likely I'll breathe it in. I use an XR tip with PGR and iron, which creates a finer mist that can get picked up by drafts.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> You'll need two cartridges for them. They're usually sold as a complete unit but with COVID, filters are hard to stock. There is no hard time frame to when to replace. The manual says when it's difficult to breathe in it. They give rough timelines like 40-60 hours in a hard dusty environment like an attic or where concrete is in the air. But for my uses, it's pretty much 1-2 years whenever I feel like it.
> 
> I wear it for precaution with every extended spray I do. Probably isn't necessary, but no harm in extra PPE. I spray RGS and Air8 with an AI TeeJet tip, so the droplets are fairly large and stay low, not likely I'll breathe it in. I use an XR tip with PGR and iron, which creates a finer mist that can get picked up by drafts.


Ok thanks. Since I haven't done this before, I am distinguishing between suggested practices and personal preferences, because I value both..but I want to know the difference.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

For any chemical I wear long sleeves and pants, boots, gloves, eye protection and a mask. I'm a bit over the top but it gives me peace of mind.


----------

